# First Romantic Concerto: Rachmaninoff Piano No. 2



## survivingthecut2015

what's up!

If anyone has suggestions on what publisher I should go with (preferably not urtext; I need fingering help) as well as what exercises and etudes I at which I should hammer away, pray tell. And if any suggestions are made, explain why it's helpful. For background: I've only studied his c# minor prelude and I still suck at the four staves part at the end even though they're the same chords (I suck at jumping from chord to chord). 

thanks!


----------



## Cosmos

I feel like this is a question to ask your instructor. And while I dont' know your level, I'm pretty sure that Rach 2 is one of the more difficult works in the repertoire and I don't know if that should be your first concerto, especially if you're still struggling with the prelude.

Whatever direction you go, good luck! I'm glad to hear you're ambitious and dedicated


----------



## Ravndal

I suggest you pick yourself another prelude. That concerto is for those who can truly master the piano. if you are struggling with that prelude, you simply don't stand a chance. It cant be conquered with sheer willpower. Sorry for being so negative. But download the score from imslp and find out yourself


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Rachmaninov's Piano Concerti are some of the hardest works in the repertoire!


----------



## DeepR

Just a guess... if you could play all his preludes and etudes really well, then you'd be ready. But if you're struggling with Op. 3 No. 2 then I think you should tone down your ambitions to a more realistic level.


----------

